# New video game tracks!



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 15, 2022)

Would have been lovely to share this when I wrote it years ago but alas, I had to wait until release.

Because of the unusual ensemble, this one had lots of last minute midi replacements. Was very tough to balance. Listening back, I would have definitely loved more live players involved.

Let me know what ya think!

<3

FYI there are 2 tracks in the vid


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 15, 2022)

What a difference live players make! Even if only a few.
Did you handle the final mix/master also?
Well done.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 15, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> What a difference live players make! Even if only a few.
> Did you handle the final mix/master also?
> Well done.


There's actually only 1 live player (cello in the first track).

Yes I did!

Thanks for listening


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 15, 2022)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> There's actually only 1 live player (cello in the first track).
> 
> Yes I did!


What!! I figured there was at least a guitarist and wind player too!
In that case, excellent work. Great choice of instrumentation. Kept things feeling very organic


----------



## Gerald (Aug 16, 2022)

Really god work!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 16, 2022)

Gerald said:


> Really god work!


Thanks Gerald, thanks for listening


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 16, 2022)

Brilliant. Such talent…


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 16, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Brilliant. Such talent…


Thank you!


----------



## EgM (Aug 16, 2022)

Very nice Simon!


----------



## NuNativs (Aug 16, 2022)

That was fantastic, very well done!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 16, 2022)

EgM said:


> Very nice Simon!





NuNativs said:


> That was fantastic, very well done!


Thank you both! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Vladimir Bulaev (Aug 17, 2022)

Very good! Thank you for sharing your creativity! Do you continue to write music for video games?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 17, 2022)

Vladimir Bulaev said:


> Very good! Thank you for sharing your creativity! Do you continue to write music for video games?


Thank you. Yes I am very busy at the moment.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 18, 2022)

Oh wait, Gods Unchained is that crypto card game... Known of it for at least 3-4 years or something. Did it actually release? Haven't kept track.

Live players would have definitely enhanced the more epic parts. Anyhow, nice job on the music.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 18, 2022)

WhiteNoiz said:


> Oh wait, Gods Unchained is that crypto card game... Known of it for at least 3-4 years or something. Did it actually release? Haven't kept track.
> 
> Live players would have definitely enhanced the more epic parts. Anyhow, nice job on the music.


it might technically be a beta or something, but it's been playable for years.


----------



## Ju'z Music (Aug 19, 2022)

So good ! You've got for sure lot of talent. Nice work


----------



## gst98 (Aug 19, 2022)

Amazing Work! What did you use for the ethnic winds? The Bass sounds great too.


----------



## ka00 (Aug 19, 2022)

Great work here, Simon! You really kept the momentum and energy going, and your choice of instruments kept things interesting for the listener throughout.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 20, 2022)

gst98 said:


> Amazing Work! What did you use for the ethnic winds? The Bass sounds great too.


Thanks! Bass is from trillian and winds I think are forest kingdom and era 2


----------



## Henu (Aug 22, 2022)

Reference tracks spotted.  All in all, a freaking marvellous job, and not only for the obvious ear of doing what's been asked/ planned. It's incredibly well done in all aspects, and the realism you've pulled off with the VI's is uncanny. Superb!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 22, 2022)

Henu said:


> Reference tracks spotted.  All in all, a freaking marvellous job, and not only for the obvious ear of doing what's been asked/ planned. It's incredibly well done in all aspects, and the realism you've pulled off with the VI's is uncanny. Superb!


Thanks for the kind words Henu, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 11, 2022)

Really pleasant mix to listen to, great work. The live cello helps the track a lot too. Electric bass and percussion rock also. Is that a drumset kick drum by any chance? It really has great tone.


----------



## Great Zed (Sep 11, 2022)

This is some truly great stuff. I also checked out some of your pieces for RITE. Amazing work.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> Really pleasant mix to listen to, great work. The live cello helps the track a lot too. Electric bass and percussion rock also. Is that a drumset kick drum by any chance? It really has great tone.


Thank you! Hmmmm, I don't think so. From memory I used some Spitfire Perc + Damage 2. Is there a specific moment you're hearing? The toms + double bass definitely have a thud that I could imagine giving off a kick drum sound.


Great Zed said:


> This is some truly great stuff. I also checked out some of your pieces for RITE. Amazing work.


Thank you!! Thanks for checking out RITE too, had a lot of fun on that one.


----------



## NoamL (Sep 11, 2022)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Thank you! Hmmmm, I don't think so. From memory I used some Spitfire Perc + Damage 2. Is there a specific moment you're hearing? The toms + double bass definitely have a thud that I could imagine giving off a kick drum sound.
> 
> Thank you!! Thanks for checking out RITE too, had a lot of fun on that one.



It might well be toms! 

I was thinking of the instrument in the first track that is grooving between 00:00-00:32 and comes back at 0:39-00:51 and then at 1:13. Pretty wide stereo.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 11, 2022)

NoamL said:


> It might well be toms!
> 
> I was thinking of the instrument in the first track that is grooving between 00:00-00:32 and comes back at 0:39-00:51 and then at 1:13. Pretty wide stereo.


Yeah either D2 toms or them + the Omnisphere double bass giving off the kicking thud.


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Sep 12, 2022)

very nice, almost Hearthy like


----------



## Juulu (Sep 14, 2022)

As a composer, I always feel like I'm lacking in something, but one of the things I feel I suck at most is mixing/mastering. You really nailed your sound. How did you learn to do it so well?


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 14, 2022)

Juulu said:


> As a composer, I always feel like I'm lacking in something, but one of the things I feel I suck at most is mixing/mastering. You really nailed your sound. How did you learn to do it so well?


I haven't done any comprehensive learning but watching Joel dollie talk about balance and clarity sorta stuck in my head. So balance, clarity and frequency taming. Lots of eq n compression. There's nothing scientific about my approach - it's mostly reactionary.

Sorry that won't be too much help but hopefully sheds some light


----------

